

Ask PG: How are the applications going? - blored

If you happen to need a break, I'd be happy to talk about our application for a bit, or just, well, it would be cool to get a phone call.
======
brlewis
I think it would be hard for pg to comment on how the applications are going
without talking about the number of applications, which he doesn't want to do.

Also, do you really think talking about an application would constitute taking
a break right now?

------
pistoriusp
"There is a season for sowing and a season for reaping. They are never the
same season."

So, I guess what I'm trying to say is stop sowing. You've done all you can,
now sit back and let it come to you. If it doesn't, sow again.

------
nostrademons
I'd be happy if he left our application till last, because I'm still adding
features to our demo. ;-)

------
sharpshoot
just wait like everyone else :)

